

Tell HN: Linkedin group for single founders - sushrutbidwai

I am a single founder running a company from last 2 years. Over last 2 years I realized that there are lots of problems faced by single founders which perhaps only other single founders can understand. Most of the times all you need is some one who is (or has) run a business alone to talk to. It is like a single founders support group and networking club.<p>Here is the link to linkedin group : http://www.linkedin.com/groups?mostPopular=&#38;gid=3696488
======
kreedskulls
Maybe you create a website that will connect single founders with their co-
founder. It's almost impossible to have a successful start-up on your own.

------
jtchang
How do I join the group?

~~~
sushrutbidwai
can you just send a request to join? if not drop me a line on my email. email
id in profile.

